# Can anyone relate to these symptoms?



## Ann0217 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone! I am new here... nice to meet all of you...
I was Diagnosed with Hashis in June at 32 yrs old. 
My T3 and T4 and TSh were all normal but Antibodies of 553 and a progesterone and Vitamin D deficiency. I have gained a lot of weight as a result of this condition in a short amount of time. Went up two sizes.
:sad0049:
My biggest complaint is my stomach- its swollen and distended. I was lucky to see a good doc-he prescribed me Nature-throid right off the bat. I was initially put on 1/2 grain 2x per day-in addition to transdermal compounded progesterone. I felt good at first then returned to having low energy etc. I went back to the doctor 3 weeks ago and was horrified to see I gained another 10lbs despite eating right and exercising. My doctor increased me to 2 1/2 grains per day and also reccommended me taking DHEA, Chromium picolinate and Boswellia Serrata extract (for swelling). He also ordered me a fungus culture sample to see what is going on with my stomach. I have noticed a huge pick-up in my energy. But sometimes I have difficulty sleeping does anyone have any tips on dealing with that? In addition- lately my body temp has gone up quite a bit I used to always be cold now im always hot and the heat outside here in South FL really gets to me more than it used to! Is that normal? 
I would say a week after he increased my dosage I started having to get up at night to pee a lot more. This past weekend about 6-7 times during the night. I am wondering has anyone else experience this? I am wondering if this is a sign of weight loss. I am maintaining a healthy balanced diet, moderate exercise 3-4 times per week and I have cut out drinking completely as of 3 weeks ago. Unfortunately I have a bad cold and hope this doesnt hinder my progress.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Ann - Welcome

If you have not had your Thyroid levels checked recently you are ready to do so.

Higher thyroid hormones can certainly turn up the heat of the body. Low thyroid hormones can cause bloating. Like I said - it's time for lab's.

The frequent urination sounds like your body may be getting rid of some fluid.

I'm curious -what does our doctor think?

Lovlkn


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

The thyroid if its too much can make you pee more, thus making you a bit too hyper. Peeing lots can be excess fluid or sugar issues. I discoverd I had sugar issues but they couldn't always catch it despite me feeling ickish all the time.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I peed out almost 10 pounds of fluid the first 10 days on Synthroid. I, too, got up 6-7 times per night. At the time I had also started a low-carb diet, which normally increases urination. That coupled with the Synthroid - wow!


----------



## legalbeagle (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats interesting I find that I am waking to wee as well, when I never used to. I must have woken at least 5 times last night which doesn't do much for feeling rested! I too wonder if its medically related. I assumed I was drinking my water too late in the day. Keep us posted on what your doc says!
________
Kawasaki VN2000


----------



## Ann0217 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow yes thats interesting. I will be doing some new labs before seeing my doctor again in a few weeks so hopefully he can shed some light!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ann0217 said:


> Wow yes thats interesting. I will be doing some new labs before seeing my doctor again in a few weeks so hopefully he can shed some light!


All you ladies might find this to be of interest re myxedema. If your thyroxine replacement is working you should void more often and water retention should abate.

And drink plenty of water because in actuality, water acts as a diuretic. Not drinking sufficient water causes the body to hang on to (swell up) what it has.

http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/m/myxedema/basics.htm


----------



## Ann0217 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the link Andros- myxedema makes a lot of sense especially "Jelly-like infiltrations in subcutaneous tissues " My knees have almost "Jelly like pouches: over them filled with fluid. My boyfriend noticed it one day when he felt my knee.
It actually has gone down a bit in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ann0217 said:


> thanks for the link Andros- myxedema makes a lot of sense especially "Jelly-like infiltrations in subcutaneous tissues " My knees have almost "Jelly like pouches: over them filled with fluid. My boyfriend noticed it one day when he felt my knee.
> It actually has gone down a bit in the past 3 weeks.


Glad you are seeing improvement. Thank goodness!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Best to get a complete metabolic panel and Hemoglobin A1C test, along with the normal battery of thyroid function tests. I'd throw in an AM cortisol test, too.

What are you doing about the Vitamin D deficiency or insufficiency?


----------



## Ann0217 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks! I had the Hemoglobin A1C last time end of June. He is having me do an Am cortisol test I have my lab order going to do that in the next week or so.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What was the result of the A1C?

It helps to know what the lab results showed.


----------



## Ann0217 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm I will have to look it up on my bloodwork at home...I just remember it was in the "normal ranges" whatever that means. Everything thyroid related was normal except the antibodies 553. My T4 was 1.0 which on their scale shows normal but I am not sure because some people say thats low.


----------



## Ann0217 (Aug 23, 2010)

my Hemoglobin A1c was 5.0. I am not sure where that ranks but according to the Quest Scale they say under 5.7 is normal. I think I recall my doc said its a little on the high end but after treatment it may come down.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah they say under 6 is normal but most docs want it under 5 if you are overweight or have a family history of diabetes. Mine was 4.8 for reference and doc said it was no problem and I am fat and have diabetes in my family.

My friend who is insulin dependant diabetic was almost 7 if I recall correctly so it is a pretty sensitive number.


----------

